# Quarterly



## Alain De Vos (Jan 2, 2021)

When, on which date, is quarterly  2021Q1 foreseen ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2021)

Some time soon. Probably Monday, as that's the first work day of the year.


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 2, 2021)

Fingers crossed XFCE's Thunar icon fix sneaks in q1.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> Fingers crossed XFCE's Thunar icon fix sneaks in q1.


The quarterly branches are branched off from HEAD aka latest. If it's in latest now it will be in 2021Q1.


----------



## diizzy (Jan 3, 2021)

https://cgit-beta.freebsd.org/ports/log/?h=branches/2021Q1


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 3, 2021)

Now I'm confused, why is the ports tree already in GIT?


----------



## diizzy (Jan 3, 2021)

The main repo is still SVN but its been exported to git (GitHub and Gitlab) for quite some time now.
cgit-beta is for testing


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 3, 2021)

Its available,





						[ports] Index of /branches/2021Q1
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




pkg update -f ; pkg upgrade does not upgrade for me. Weird ?
Do I just have to wait ?



			Index of /FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 3, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Its available,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was 5 hours ago, the last quarterly build for 12.1 was on Sat, 02 Jan 2021 01:03:41 GMT.

You will have to be patient a little longer  

For more info take a look at https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/


----------



## phalange (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm waiting for the newest quarterly to upgrade to 12.2. pkg update shows nothing at this moment. Is it because I'm still on 12.1 or is it not available yet?


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 6, 2021)

Ports are NEVER related to specific FreeBSD versions, they're the same for all of them.
If you are using binary packages, the version of FreeBSD you're using can make a difference concerning when exactly the packages are available. It just depends on when builds are scheduled/finished for your ABI. Difference is at max a few days.
*edit:* further hint: 12.1 and 12.2 use the SAME repository for binary packages (the ABI is the same, 12.x, it doesn't change between minor releases) – so the short answer to your question is: *No.*


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 6, 2021)

adding to Zirias' comment *search for* "24.2.3.2. Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade" in: 
	

	







						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					www.freebsd.org
				



I'm not sure if pkg prompts about a required forced upgrade (I haven't encountered the scenario yet, I'm new to FreeBSD)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> "Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade"


12.1 to 12.2 is not a major version upgrade. It's a minor version upgrade. Upgrading from 12.x or 11.x to (soon to be released) 13.0 would be a major version upgrade.


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> 12.1 to 12.2 is not a major version upgrade.


No one said it was.  Read the section in the document, it's simply relevant information.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 6, 2021)

Still no package upgrade using, pkg update -f ; pkg upgrade
Is quarterly hold back ?


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 6, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Still no package upgrade using, pkg update -f ; pkg upgrade


Shouldn't need '-f', just need to wait longer.

I think it would be good if there was another post when builds are finished and ready for pkg users.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> I think it would be good if there was another post when builds are finished and ready for pkg users.





			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org
		

http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=121amd64-quarterly


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

phalange said:


> I'm waiting for the newest quarterly to upgrade to 12.2.


This won't happen until 12.1 is EoL. Until that time things are still being built for 12.1.


			FreeBSD Security Information


----------



## phalange (Jan 7, 2021)

SirDice said:


> This won't happen until 12.1 is EoL. Until that time things are still being built for 12.1.
> 
> 
> FreeBSD Security Information



Ok, but it looks like there's a quarterly pkg update due any day (from what I could find Q1 pkg updates happen in January), but 12.1 is EOL on January 31. Does that mean I should wait for the Q2 quarterly to update from 12.1 to 12.2?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

phalange said:


> Ok, but it looks like there's a quarterly pkg update due any day (from what I could find Q1 pkg updates happen in January), but 12.1 is EOL on January 31. Does that mean I should wait for the Q2 quarterly to update from 12.1 to 12.2?


No, as soon as 12.1 is EoL the repositories will get built for 12.2. Repositories are regularly (re)built due to various updates, even the quarterlies.


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 7, 2021)

Just as a reminder: differences between 12.1 and 12.2 only concern ABI *inside* the kernel, so only packages containing kernel modules ("-kmod") are affected. The userspace ABI is *fixed* for the whole lifecycle of 12.x.

It's unfortunate that -kmod packages can cause trouble. I hope there will be a solution in the future.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

Only certain kernel modules seem to be affected, apparently not all of them. But yes, it's rather unfortunate it happened to a few popular ones. 99.9% of all other packages are not a problem, the 12.1 packages will work just fine on 12.2.


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 9, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Still no package ..


Hi Alain, I see pkg has packages to upgrade (I waited for a few days, you may have seen it already)


----------



## phalange (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm seeing `drm-fbsd12.0-kmod: 4.16.g20200221 -> 4.16.g20201016` in my pkg upgrade now. I'm guessing this is a green light to bump my system to 12.2... is this the package (module) that's been causing the problems?


----------



## rootbert (Jan 10, 2021)

phalange said:


> I'm seeing `drm-fbsd12.0-kmod: 4.16.g20200221 -> 4.16.g20201016` in my pkg upgrade now. I'm guessing this is a green light to bump my system to 12.2... is this the package (module) that's been causing the problems?


yes, at least I was having problems. I did remove the package and installed the port, then rebooted and everything was fine again.


----------



## phalange (Jan 10, 2021)

rootbert said:


> yes, at least I was having problems. I did remove the package and installed the port, then rebooted and everything was fine again.



Thanks rootbert, but just to clarify -- I use pkgs, not ports, and I'm checking to see if this pkg update I'm seeing has the rebuilt drm-kmod that will work with 12.2


----------



## rootbert (Jan 10, 2021)

I also use pkgs, but the update of drm-kmod did not work for me so in this special case I used the port


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2021)

phalange said:


> I'm guessing this is a green light to bump my system to 12.2... is this the package (module) that's been causing the problems?


Is it passed 31 January yet? No? Then it's still being built for 12.1. The version of the port/package itself has nothing to do with this.

Packages will get built for 12.2 when 12.1 is EoL. Until that time they're going to be built for 12.1. If this is the _only_ package you're depending on you can build this one from ports if you switch to 12.2. 99.9% of the 41.000+ 12.1 packages will work just fine on 12.2.



			FreeBSD Security Information


----------



## coyote_zed (Jan 12, 2021)

A newbie question about drm-kmod ... with future updates is there a place where I can check what the date for the switchover is. I'm assuming it's the eol date from www.freebd.org/security/ but wanted to make sure I'm not making a false assumption.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2021)

coyote_trackz said:


> I'm assuming it's the eol date from www.freebd.org/security/ but wanted to make sure I'm not making a false assumption.


That's correct. Packages are built for the lowest minor version that's supported. When a new minor version is released the support for the previous version ends three months after it. There's always a three month "grace" period with every new release.


----------



## coyote_zed (Feb 1, 2021)

As a follow up question, how long does it typically take for the rebuilt packages usually hit the quarterly repo once the minor release has hit end of life?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2021)

coyote_trackz said:


> how long does it typically take for the rebuilt packages usually hit the quarterly repo once the minor release has hit end of life?


It can take a couple of days for everything to build and the mirrors to catch up.



			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package


----------



## coyote_zed (Feb 1, 2021)

okay, thanks!


----------



## coyote_zed (Feb 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> It can take a couple of days for everything to build and the mirrors to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package


So how do I use the site listed? I'm having trouble figuring out how to read the info. Does it have per package info where I could check on the drm packages or is there a way to infer the info?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2021)

Use the blue filter buttons. Things are sorted by build runs. Every version and architecture has a specific "jail" name. Within the 121amd64 jail for example the packages for 12.1-RELEASE-amd64 are built. Every jail type runs on a specific build server. Click on the "poudriere" icon to go to the specific build server. It looks like things have been set in motion as there's now a 122amd64 jail: https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?jailname=122amd64





__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org
				







__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org


----------



## coyote_zed (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks! So if I'm reading it correctly it looks like the drm-kmod packages are listed in the queued ports section, so just have to wait for the process to be completed


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2021)

coyote_trackz said:


> so just have to wait for the process to be completed


Then everything needs to be synced to the mirrors. Which can take a bit of time too. No status page for that as far as I know.


----------



## coyote_zed (Feb 4, 2021)

thanks for the info


----------



## phalange (Feb 8, 2021)

Is the quarterly rebuild still being synced?


----------



## coyote_zed (Feb 9, 2021)

I was also wondering if the quarterly is still being synced ... still not seeing an updated drm-kmod pkg for 12.2. EDIT: Ends up drm-kmod was updated but I had an error in my rc.conf file (slim_enable was spelled incorrectly).


----------

